# how to stop spots after cycle



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

hi does anyone have any good tricks or creams to keep away the spots i get after a cycle on my back, i dont get them while i am on cycle.

any info please


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/88893-prescription-treatment-spots.html

Hi the above thread may help.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130356393220#ht_1764wt_1165


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

What causes the spots after cycle, I'm plagued with them, had a cluster of 30 + blackheads on my chest ealier this week, wtf? Had fiun squeezing them but made a right mess after.


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

i dunno but it does my head in get loads black head on my chest as well when on cycle, cheersfor the links guys!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

yep panoxyl gel is good but make sure you have some form of moisturiser as it can dry your skin up pretty badly, I use ASDAs own clear skin moisturiser and cleanser twice daily and panoxyl 10 before bed, another thing you can do if its on your back is buy CO-OP handwash and use it as a shower gel as it contains the same ingrediants as clearasil but costs something like 36p for a tub. Other than that prescription meds like lymecycline or tetracycline can help or if your willing to use it run a course of Accutane


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

cheers dude! panoxyl seems to be doing the trick


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

if it gets really bad retin a (topical accutane) clears it up quite quickly, but dries out the skin fast.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BillC said:


> What causes the spots after cycle, I'm plagued with them, had a cluster of 30 + blackheads on my chest ealier this week, wtf? Had fiun squeezing them but made a right mess after.


fluctuations in hormone levels. its like being a teenager again


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i got this very bad on my shoulders and outside my chest .. only starting to clear up now two weeks after pct


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i had a scater of tiny red spots all down my back post cycle......took about 3 weeks to go....sunbeds are good at drying spots up....


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

any cream with benzyl peroxide in

quinoderm a good one can be bought over counter from boots

sunbeds alway work for me, and witch hazel the distilled stuff been applied before bed helps settle mine


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I find a simple exfoliating scrub with witch hazel in and the odd sunbed (with MT2 to prevent burning) works fine for me


----------

